# [RISOLTO] Disabilitare touchpad se attacco il mouse

## lsegalla

Nel mio portatile siccome ho il touchpad mooolto sensibile penso che questo mi dia dei problemi.

Vorrei provare o a settarlo meglio o comunque a disabilitare il touchpad quando attacco il mouse USB (il mio notebook è un SONY VAIO).

Con un altro portatile e una versione vecchia di mandriva che avevo all'epoca (penso la 2005) so che questa cosa capitava di default ma a distanza di tempo ricordo solo questo, sapete se c'è qualche modo di disabilitare il touchpad SOLO quando attacco il mouse ?Last edited by lsegalla on Tue May 19, 2009 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

Dovrebbe essere abbastanza semplice, in teoria.

Una soluzione potrebbe essere quella di identificare con udev gli eventi di inserimento/rimozione della periferica usb, e creare delle regole locali in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules:

```
.............  RUN+="synclient -l | grep -q 'TouchpadOff.*1' ; synclient TouchpadOff=$?"
```

o qualcosa del genere.

Personalmente, il comando sopra lo associo ad un evento acpi legato alla prssione di un tasto del mio asus.

/edit

c'è anche questo: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad#Prevent_Accidental_Mouse_Movement

----------

## Elbryan

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Nel mio portatile siccome ho il touchpad mooolto sensibile penso che questo mi dia dei problemi.
> 
> Vorrei provare o a settarlo meglio o comunque a disabilitare il touchpad quando attacco il mouse USB (il mio notebook è un SONY VAIO).
> 
> Con un altro portatile e una versione vecchia di mandriva che avevo all'epoca (penso la 2005) so che questa cosa capitava di default ma a distanza di tempo ricordo solo questo, sapete se c'è qualche modo di disabilitare il touchpad SOLO quando attacco il mouse ?

 

io, quando parte gnome, ho impostato che venga eseguito ad avvio sessione questo comando:

syndaemon -i1 -d

In pratica ti inibisce il touchpad solamente mentre scrivi  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Syndaemon l'ho odiato perché lavora anche quando stai usando il touchpad stesso, se usi il computer con un po' di velocità è dannatamente limitante. Mi sono creato uno scriptino con un launcher sul pannello, con il quale accendo/spengo anche la lucina apposita

```
if [ `cat /sys/class/leds/asus::touchpad/brightness` -eq 1 ]

then

        synclient TouchpadOff=1

        echo 0 > /sys/class/leds/asus::touchpad/brightness

else

        echo 1 > /sys/class/leds/asus::touchpad/brightness

        synclient TouchpadOff=0

fi
```

Di solito deve essere lanciato un paio di volte perché funzioni, non capisco come mai. Se qualcuno riesce ad ottenere l'effetto chiesto da Isegalla ben venga!

----------

## lsegalla

Non mi funzia 

```

luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ syndaemon -i1 -d

Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?

```

Ho scoperto che in xorg.conf non avevo caricato il driver synaptics e or è caricato correttamente, almeno sembra

```
luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ grep synaptics /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

```

Adesso mi son bloccato, ho sempre sto errore.

-- EDIT --

Ho rifatto tutto quel che c'era nella guida e son riuscito. Almeno sembra, chiudo.

----------

## cloc3

ti serve questa stringa nel file di configurazione di hal:

```

<merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge> 

```

bada che sia alta a sufficienza nel file, affinché preceda le altre impostazioni.

----------

## lsegalla

Si, ci ero riuscito, come avevo scritto nel thread, grazie comunque.

Ad ogni modo ho visto che non risolve il mio problema, anzi da qualche tempo mi capita anche che qualche tasto sembra incastrarsi, non so cosa sia... ogni tanto mentre navigo mi ritrovo col firefox incriccato mentre fa la ricerca e scrive "ddddddddddddddddddd"... (eccetera)

che balle....    :Confused: 

----------

## riverdragon

Mi sembra però che l'idea iniziale "mouse staccato -> touchpad attivato", "mouse attaccato -> touchpad disattivato", non sia ancora stata raggiunta, sbaglio?

----------

## lsegalla

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ti serve questa stringa nel file di configurazione di hal:
> 
> ```
> 
> <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">true</merge> 
> ...

 

comunque non ce l'ho questa riga in /etc/dbus-1/system.d/hal.conf

adesso io non conosco bene quel file di configurazione ma il concetto "sufficientemente alta" mi è relativamente chiaro: potrei metterla prima di tutto ma non so se sarebbe corretto

----------

## cloc3

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> ma il concetto "sufficientemente alta" mi è relativamente chiaro

 

ovviamente neanche a me, se no sarei stato più preciso.

una volta ho avuto un problema simile al tuo e ho provato a spostare quella riga qualche posto più in alto, ma non ho approfondito la sintassi più di tanto.

comunque, una piccola ricerca binaria può dirti rapidamente se la mia dritta si applica al tuo caso oppure no.

-- tra l'altro, credo che la configurazione di hal deba stare in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/... come dicono le guide sul nuovo xorg-server.

----------

